# Made a Kindle case out of a journal



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I found this journal today at Walmart for 9.99. It's the perfect size for the kindle. I carefully removed most of the pages but left a few for notes.



















The pictures are a little blurry. They were taking with my iphone.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a skin that would match?

Melissa


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

How did you attach the kindle to the journal cover?  I saw some really cheap and funky covers yesterday (for journals) but other than use velcro, I couldnt attach them.  Nice pink!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I did use Velcro. I couldn't think of any other way to attach it. 

Melissa


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, that works for me, just thought you might have discovered something I hadnt thought of.  There are lots of very cheap but good options available if velcro works for you.


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

Good job!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a skin that would match?
> 
> Melissa




or maybe



or maybe



or maybe


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Butterfly Field: 

Butterfly Pink:

Cherry:

Cowgirl: 

Fleurs Sauvages:


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice idea but I'm gonna need an allergy shot for excessive pink images if I hang around here long............


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

A way to attach the kindle is the way alot of store bought cases use.  They use a bit of elastic on the four corners to hold it in.  I would look up the different sorts of kindle cases you can buy, even the dx, and check out their ideas and use them for your own.  Its what I've been doing and now Im just waiting to find the perfect for me thing to turn into a case!  

BTW.  New here and VERY excited to be a Kindle owner.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful


----------

